# Non metalic metal gold grey knight!



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

He is still a WIP because I need to know what type of base will contrast well with the model and I still need to know what his name will be (I will write it on his shoulder pad)








Enjoy


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Take what I say with a grain of salt because my NMM is garbage, hence why I don't do it.

The blending could use a little work, colours are good, but too segregated because the blending is off. It looks to me like the paint was a tad thick and the layering didnt blend in as much as you'd like to see for NMM.

By my standard, though, it looks good. Blending is just a little off.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

genesis108 said:


> The blending could use a little work, colours are good, but too segregated because the blending is off. It looks to me like the paint was a tad thick and the layering didnt blend in as much as you'd like to see for NMM.
> .


I agree, moo is the one to ask about NMM but the advice he gave me is the same. you have too much mid tone and not enough extreme highlighting. You have made a great start  It has taken me ages to get to a decent level of NMM and it really does take loads of practice. 

Your painting is neat and tidy and the only other thing i can really notice is that the paint is a little thick. 

Nice work


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

I know but its the best that I can do cause when I was painting I was getting frustrated the the highlites would not blend they would rather dominate when I was painting but the advantages with metal models is that they are easy to stip and start over.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Patapon13 said:


> I know but its the best that I can do cause when I was painting I was getting frustrated the the highlites would not blend they would rather dominate when I was painting but the advantages with metal models is that they are easy to stip and start over.


Sorry mate i wasnt knocking your efforts i was just suggesting some tips . 

Thats the problem i had it was annoying. Are you blending the colours when they are still wet or doing them over the top?


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

I prefer wet blending.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I would actually say that is a good attempt, but i agree with some smoother blending, try wet blending if you prefer it. Some of my NMM is also wetblended with a good finish so definately worth doing. 

Technically as LTP has said you have a bit too much base colour and since you've taken it up to white as a highlight, i would actually from the stage you're at, glaze some base colour on to smooth the blends first, then i would actually start to glaze with a darker brown to give you more shading, as i think that is what's lacking with the example you've done. Keep reducing the area glazed with the shade colour until some parts are almost a dark brown black, my own technique usually takes me back to black. 

There are two things to pursue from here, either a highlighting similar to what you've done where the the point where the light hits the object is the brightest or you could possibly try SE-NMM, which at the lightest point draw a darker line parallel to your higlights to show the reflection of the ground and just highlight it up but going down instead. I know this statement sounds a bit strange but, i have spent time looking at real day metal examples and how light reflects off them and trying to figure out how to paint them well. So you will also notice that the upper areas in NMM are usually darker and the highlights are almost backwards but this is then counter-acted by a fine white highlight which depicts the light being picked up at the edge. Perhaps that is something worth looking more into. 

Saying all that i think you are definately on the right tracks to a good NMM. Keep practicing and playing with how light reflects on different surfaces, i think weird shapes are the most challenging and fun to paint compared to flat or cylindrical surfaces. I hope this all helps. Here is an example of one of my first attempts at NMM  so everyone has to start somewhere. Clicky


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh, my thx moo, Ive tried too glaze but bubonic brown is just such a weird colour, it just dosent go on smooth even if I did wet blending it just dominates all attempts at making it mix nicely with the darker colours, and when I paint I try and paint in one direction so not to have streek marks but somehow the lighter colours just,.... this is very hard.

Also RE-NMM do you mean this 
http://www.one-ring.co.uk/phpBB2/kb.php?mode=article&k=175


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I really dig the color scheme, a lot


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Patapon13 said:


> Oh, my thx moo, Ive tried too glaze but bubonic brown is just such a weird colour, it just dosent go on smooth even if I did wet blending it just dominates all attempts at making it mix nicely with the darker colours, and when I paint I try and paint in one direction so not to have streek marks but somehow the lighter colours just,.... this is very hard.
> 
> Also RE-NMM do you mean this
> http://www.one-ring.co.uk/phpBB2/kb.php?mode=article&k=175


If a glaze doesn't work too well, try using a different colour, can i recommend trying scorched brown, or if you're feeling brave, watered down brown ink. If you need to lighten the mix then add some snakebite to it so that you're essentially layering with glazes but with transitional shades aswell.

The link you've found is what i refer to as SE-NMM (sky-earth-NMM) i've not attempted it much but i love the effect. Just keep painting and showing us your progress


----------

